# Fehler auf der Canyon Homepage 2011



## 2slow4U (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich eröffne dann mal den alljährlichen Fred, hab grade den ersten Fehler entdeckt:

Das Strive ES 8.0 soll Bremsscheiben mit 185/160mm Durchmesser haben...


----------



## kalama (13. Oktober 2010)

hmmm...hat mich auch gewundert. würde aber nicht direkt behaupten es sei ein fehler.

scheint nur komisch weil sie im vorfeld öfters mit der 180er PM aufnahme am rahmen geworben haben...??

übrignens muss ich sagen einige diesjährige farbkombis - besonders beim strive sagen - mir so garnicht zu!! 
ich wollte doch die E2000 in rot. mit schwarzem rahmen: HAMMER!! stattdessen einfach nur doof schwarz...naja schade...tendiere trotzdem zum ES8.0

peace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuschnick (13. Oktober 2010)

dropzone sollte die Code haben. Detailbild zeigt die Elixir.


----------



## Third_Eye (13. Oktober 2010)

Bei Torque 8.0 Alpinist steht unter Ausstattung/Rahmen: Canyon New Stitched


----------



## Canyon_Support (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo IBCler,

vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung. Wir werden diesen Thread regelmäßig lesen, die von euch gefundenen Fehler prüfen, und ggf. beheben.

Also ruhig fleißig weiter posten.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Niels Wahl
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## _PETE_ (13. Oktober 2010)

Auf dem Detailbild der Hussefeltkurbel fehlt die Kurbelschraube  (Bsp.: Playzone und Rockzone) 
Mit Google Chrome sieht die Seite leider nicht so gut aus. 

EDIT:

Mit Google Chrome sieht's jetzt auch gut aus.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (13. Oktober 2010)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo IBCler,
> 
> vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung. Wir werden diesen Thread regelmäßig lesen, die von euch gefundenen Fehler prüfen, und ggf. beheben.
> 
> ...



In meinen Augen ist es ein Fehler, dass das Strive nur bis zu einer 92er SL machbar ist
Gruß Stuntfrosch


----------



## daundigital (13. Oktober 2010)

beim Nerve XC 9.0:
- Farbauswahl flackert (Light Putty Grey)
- Tippi im Haupttext: rechte Spalte startet mit einer "0".

Farbauswahl generell im IE nicht möglich: Javascriptfehler


----------



## Bagaluti (13. Oktober 2010)

2slow4U schrieb:


> Ich eröffne dann mal den alljährlichen Fred, hab grade den ersten Fehler entdeckt:
> 
> Das Strive ES 8.0 soll Bremsscheiben mit 185/160mm Durchmesser haben...



Ist repariert: Elixir R 203/185 

Grau auf Schwarz lässt sich nur schwer lesen (Ausstattung und Geometrie). Ist das so gewollt?


----------



## Third_Eye (13. Oktober 2010)

Auf der Übersichtsseite von den Strive Modellen steht bei dem "Textpopup" von dem Detailbild "Innenverlegte Züge" als Überschrift 180ER POSTMOUNT


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (13. Oktober 2010)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Grau auf Schwarz lässt sich nur schwer lesen (Ausstattung und Geometrie). Ist das so gewollt?



Vielleicht lieber mal Geld für einen neuen Monitor ausgeben? 

Nichts für ungut, der musste sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (13. Oktober 2010)

habe einen Fehler der wahrscheinlich weniger leicht zu fixen ist.Playzone sowie Rockzone haben die Minions verkehrt drauf,das heißt vorne 60a und hinten die SuperTacky,was wenig Sinn ergibt.

Beim FRX sind die Reifen korrekt verbaut.


----------



## Bagaluti (13. Oktober 2010)

Herr Bert Werk schrieb:


> Vielleicht lieber mal Geld für einen neuen Monitor ausgeben?
> 
> Nichts für ungut, der musste sein.




Ach soooo. Na dann.....


----------



## Hammy (13. Oktober 2010)

andere Farben flackern bei mir auch, denke aber das es an flash liegt ....

hm mein Fehler das beim Grand Canyon AL 8.0 XT verbaut is und XTR abgebildet ... ist schon behoben...


----------



## ChrisKing (13. Oktober 2010)

rennrad ultimate al 9.0
beim ranzoomen is der laufradsatz ein anderer
bei der bildbeschriftung: "maxiums" seattube

generell viele fehler in der website darstellung mit IE 8


----------



## Büscherammler (13. Oktober 2010)

Beschreibung FRX:



> Der RockShox Vivid R2C Dämpfer mit einstellbarer Low- und Highspeed-Zugstufe sowie einer einstellbaren Druckstufe.


----------



## Bagaluti (13. Oktober 2010)

Strive ES 9.0 - Beim ranzoomen gut sichtbar die innen verlegten Züge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-type (13. Oktober 2010)

Nerve XC 8 mit 150ger Talas..


----------



## S-type (13. Oktober 2010)

S-type schrieb:


> Nerve XC 8 mit 150ger Talas..



Das war schnell... jetzt F120 aber mit 100mm Federweg


----------



## AppleRider (13. Oktober 2010)

S-type schrieb:


> Das war schnell... jetzt F120 aber mit 100mm Federweg



und jetzt mit 120mm


----------



## ChrisKing (13. Oktober 2010)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Strive ES 9.0 - Beim ranzoomen gut sichtbar die innen verlegten Züge



der zug für die hammerschmidt muss glaub ich außen verlegt werden..


----------



## Bagaluti (13. Oktober 2010)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> der zug für die hammerschmidt muss glaub ich außen verlegt werden..




mmmhhh Schade. Versaut ein wenig die Optik.


----------



## S-type (13. Oktober 2010)

Grand Canyon AL6: auf dem Foto Juicy Three abgebildet; in der der Beschreibung Elixir 3


----------



## Bagaluti (13. Oktober 2010)

Die häßlichen Zahlen neben dem Euro-Zeichen.


----------



## S-type (13. Oktober 2010)

Nerve XC 9.0 LTD  Foto vom DT XR 1450, in der Beschreibung steht XRC 1350


----------



## Xplosion51 (13. Oktober 2010)

unter http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/series/torque.html

wird das TORQUE mit dem Einsatzbereich ENDURO ausgewiesen.


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (13. Oktober 2010)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> unter http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/series/torque.html
> 
> wird das TORQUE mit dem Einsatzbereich ENDURO ausgewiesen.



jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ____ (14. Oktober 2010)

Bei Nerve XC/AM Frameset statt des Schaltauges Nr. 19 bei beiden noch das 2009/2010er Schaltauge Nr. 16 angegeben...


----------



## Wizard.S (14. Oktober 2010)

Beim Nerve AM 6.0 und 9.0 HS flackert es noch bei der Farbauswahl.


----------



## dackmo (14. Oktober 2010)

Beim GC 9.0 und 9.0SL sind auf dem Bild SuperLogic Carbon Sattelstützen verbaut. In der Ausstattungsliste steht aber Ritchey WCS 2-Bolt (nichts von Alu oder Carbon Version).


----------



## wartool (14. Oktober 2010)

bei den Strives soll der LRS denke ich "Heaven" heißen.. und nicht "Haven"

*EDIT*
sorry.. mein Fehler! ChrisKing liegt richtig


----------



## ChrisKing (14. Oktober 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> bei den Strives soll der LRS denke ich "Heaven" heißen.. und nicht "Haven"



ne, das stimmt schon so...


----------



## Master80 (16. Oktober 2010)

Beim FRX 9.0 sind auf dem bild MTX31 felgen verbaut und in der beschreibung steht Sun Ringle Drift 2.1. 

Was ist den jetzt verbaut ?

PS: schade das es den FRX Rahmen nicht in schwarz mit roter schrift giebt naja was solls...


----------



## Bike_Atze (16. Oktober 2010)

Bei LUX 8.0 + 9.0 + 9.0SL ist jeweils eine Ritchey Superlogic Sattelstütze abgebildet, in der Beschreibung steht aber nur WCS Carbon 1-Bolt.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Oktober 2010)

Master80 schrieb:


> Beim FRX 9.0 sind auf dem bild MTX31 felgen verbaut und in der beschreibung steht Sun Ringle Drift 2.1.
> 
> Was ist den jetzt verbaut ?
> 
> PS: schade das es den FRX Rahmen nicht in schwarz mit roter schrift giebt naja was solls...




MTX Felgen sind im Drift LRS verbaut. 

Beim Trailflow ist auf dem Ausschnitt-Bild mit Felge und Reifen ein Dualply "Downhill" zu lesen, ich denke das ist beim Ardent eher die FR Version. Ist aber sonst nicht erwähnt, würde aber das geringere Gewicht erklären.
Ausserdem sind da so eigenartige Angaben zur Lenkerbreite, ich vermute da gehört eine Erläuterung dazu, dass bei "S" ein 711er und bei "L" ein 750er verbaut ist?.

Ähnlich beim Rockzone, nur steht da bei allen Größen "750-11cm"....copy und paste kaputt?
Beim Rockzone ist auch die Gabeleinbaulänge bei "L" grösser als bei "M" und "S", das kann ich nicht glauben  ..


----------



## Bartoy (17. Oktober 2010)

Beim XC 7 ist auf dem Detailbild eine Steckachse abgebildet. Hauptbild und Beschreibung sagen jedoch was anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AppleRider (18. Oktober 2010)

Master80 schrieb:


> Beim FRX 9.0 sind auf dem bild MTX31 felgen verbaut und in der beschreibung steht Sun Ringle Drift 2.1.
> 
> Was ist den jetzt verbaut ?
> 
> PS: schade das es den FRX Rahmen nicht in schwarz mit roter schrift giebt naja was solls...



Soweit ich weiß ist die Sun Ringle Drift die MTX Felge. Also der Komplette LRS heisst Sun Ringle Drift 2.1
Bestehend aus Nabe: Sun Ringle Drift 2.1 
und Felge: MTX 31/33


----------



## Hammy (18. Oktober 2010)

Also wenn ich mir das Grand Canyon AL 7.0 in schwarz anschaue hab ich da noch das rote SRAM X9 Sachltwerk vom weißen dran... und ich erinner mich das es die tage schon mal weiß war


----------



## Master80 (18. Oktober 2010)

AppleRider schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist die Sun Ringle Drift die MTX Felge. Also der Komplette LRS heisst Sun Ringle Drift 2.1
> Bestehend aus Nabe: Sun Ringle Drift 2.1
> und Felge: MTX 31/33





ahhh... alles klar ! hab ich nicht gewusst.

thx


----------



## 4you2 (19. Oktober 2010)

Nerve MR 9.0 mit Sid XX
aber wohl nicht mit Carbonkrone, wie in der Beschreibung zu lesen - oder !?


----------



## 4you2 (20. Oktober 2010)

Na geht doch   und falls mir nun ein netter Canyonmitarbeiter auf meine Anfrage antwortet  und 
Parts und Realgewicht des DT Swiss X "1700" LRS mitteilt,
dann kann ich nicht mehr an mich halten und bestelle das MR 9.0 !!!
Danke im Voraus ?!


----------



## Schorschie (21. Oktober 2010)

Beim XC 8 die FOX 32 F120 FIT RL, wiegt die wirklich 1800 g? Ich dachte eher so an 1600, oder? Zumindest lt. FOX-Hompage.

Gruß

Schorsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (21. Oktober 2010)

Kein Fehler aber ein wohlgemeinter Verbesserungsvorschlag für 2011. 360° Bilder fände ich sehr gut. Kann man sich viel besser vorstelllen wie es aussehen könnte.


----------



## motoerhead (22. Oktober 2010)

> Beim Trailflow ist auf dem Ausschnitt-Bild mit Felge und Reifen ein  Dualply "Downhill" zu lesen, ich denke das ist beim Ardent eher die FR  Version. Ist aber sonst nicht erwähnt, würde aber das geringere Gewicht  erklären



Könnte es aber nicht sein, dass die gewichtsangabe einfach total falsch ist? 
Auf der Maxxis Seite gibt es ein 'downhill-version' und eine 'normale'
Ich denke die gewichtsangabe kommt vom downhillreifen und es wude nur der Ardent-mountain verbaut und nicht der downhill


----------



## monkey10 (22. Oktober 2010)

motoerhead schrieb:


> Könnte es aber nicht sein, dass die gewichtsangabe einfach total falsch ist?
> Auf der Maxxis Seite gibt es ein 'downhill-version' und eine 'normale'
> Ich denke die gewichtsangabe kommt vom downhillreifen und es wude nur der Ardent-mountain verbaut und nicht der downhill



Ist aber schon komisch, dass "zufällig" der 2-ply Ardent 1170g wiegt 

Aber irgendwie scheinen grobe Fehler bei den Gewichtsangaben vorzuliegen. Wie kann das Trailflow "nur" 1,1kg mehr wiegen als das Alpinist?

- LRS: Drift 2.1. wiegt 775g mehr als der Crossmax SX
- Hammerschmidt AM (1623g) wiegt mind. 500g mehr als die RF AtlasAM (955g 3fach ohne Bash/Kefü)
- Ardents 2-ply wiegen 940g mehr pro Paar als die FA
- Deore-Kassette 50g mehr als SLX
- Vorbau des Trailflow 77g mehr des Alpinist
- Float vom Trailflow 100g weniger als die Talas
- Easton Havoc wiegt 45g mehr als der Haven Lenker (der übrigens 270g wiegt)
- Sattelstütze laut Easton ca 15g mehr beim Trailflow

*Somit sollte das Trailflow (15,5 laut Canyon) etwa 2,3kg mehr wiegen als das Alpinist (14,4kg laut Canyon).*

Nehmen wir an, dass es sich bei den Reifen um eine falsche Angabe handelt, und nehmen daher den leichtesten 2,4 Ardent (795g), dann sind diese immer noch 90g/Paar schwerer als die FA-Kombi und der Gewichtsunterschied zwar nicht mehr 2,3kg, aber doch noch knapp 1,5kg statt den angegebenen 1,1.

Naja, ich hätte gern ein Torque unter 15kg für Touren auch über 2000hm/Tag. Diese Gewichtswixxerei ist auch neu für mich. Aber wenn die Angaben von Vertride & Alpinist nicht stimmen, könnte ich mir auch ein Playzone/Rockzone kaufen und es tourentauglich umbauen...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Oktober 2010)

das rockzone hat, laut bild, hinten nen minion front in supertacky und vorne den minion rear in 60a. interessante wahl.


----------



## Xplosion51 (22. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Focus09 (22. Oktober 2010)

Beim Yellowstone 3.0 steht bei den Bremshebeln der Juicy 3 "TaperBore" was eig. falsch is.
Ebenfalls steht beim Bremssattel DOT 5.1. Standartmäßig is aber DOT 4 drin.

Edit: Beim 4.0 4.0W u 5.0 auch.
Edit2: Beim 5.0 steht beim Shimano Deore 9-fach Zahnkranz Dyna-Sys. Eig ist das doch kein Dyna-Sys Teil oder?
Edit3: Bei der Deore FC-M 590 steht als KB Abstufung 4*3*/32/22 eher 44
Edit4: Bei der The One des Vertride: 1-Kolben  und werkzeuglose Griffweitenverstellung (hab ich was verpasst?). Außerdem steht PaceStar Mischung bla in der Beschreibung obwohl vorne ein Fat Albert Trail Star verbaut ist. Beim Alpinist genauso wie beim Vertride


----------



## akastylez (23. Oktober 2010)

Beim Vertride:

Kettenblätter Canyon  Bashguard 34/32                                                                            

sollte denke ich mal 24/32 heissen...wobei ich mir lieber wie beim Alpinisten ne 24/36er gewünscht hätte :-(


----------



## Petre (24. Oktober 2010)

Das Nerve AM 8.0 kommt mit einer Vario-Sattelstütze daher. Auf dem Bild sieht man aber zusätzlich einen Schnellspanner! Das nenn ich einen sitztechnischen Pleonasmus  ?!? Macht für mich nicht gross Sinn und hoffe daher auf einen Fehler... Denn mit einem Schnellspanner muss man zusätzlich Angst haben, dass die teure Sattelstütze schnell den "Besitzer" wechselt. 
2. Bringt diese Kombination nur (wenn auch nur minim) unnötiges Gewicht mit sich... 
Was meint ihr? Fehler oder ein Übel des fixen AM Komponentensets?! 

Hoffe ersteres  

Petre


----------



## Focus09 (24. Oktober 2010)

(Fast) Alle Hersteller verbauen ihe Vario-Stützten mit Schnellspannern
Mit Lenkerlockout kann man die eh nicht so einfach klauen


----------



## Focus09 (28. Oktober 2010)

Vieles wurde korrigiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heckenheini (29. Oktober 2010)

Beim Strive 7.0 ist die SLX Kurbel als "Dyna-Sys 2x10-fach-Technologie" angegeben während Kassette und Shifter 9-Fach verbaut sind. Zudem ist die Deore Kassette(11-34) mit 270g angegeben und die Kurbel mit 924g während Shimano für die Kurbel 999g angibt.


----------



## olliei (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiss nicht, was soll es bedeuten...

... ist es ein Fehler auf der HP oder gibt es das Stitched nicht mehr?

oder bin ich bloß zu doof und finds nicht mehr?


Das wär mal echt schade - olli


----------



## Xplosion51 (31. Oktober 2010)

*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336165&page=12*


----------



## Xplosion51 (2. November 2010)

Der Easton Havoc Lenker wird mit 11mm rise angegeben.
Dieser Lenker ist aber mit minimal 20mm rise erhältlich.
Eine google-suche mit "Easton Havoc 750mm 11mm rise" führt 
ausschließlich zu canyon.com


----------



## monkey10 (2. November 2010)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Der Easton Havoc Lenker wird mit 11mm rise angegeben.
> Dieser Lenker ist aber mit minimal 20mm rise erhältlich.
> Eine google-suche mit "Easton Havoc 750mm 11mm rise" führt
> ausschließlich zu canyon.com



hmm.. vielleicht ein custom-produkt für canyon? der easton haven lenker beim alpinist od. strive ist auch mit einem höheren gewicht angegeben als bei der herstellerseite..

vielleicht doch ein fehler . durch die offensichtlichen fehler wie eine wachsenden einbaulänge der totem beim dropzone kann man das einfach nicht ausschließen...


----------



## tops4u (5. November 2010)

Die Seite ist grad nicht erreichbar wegen Wartungsarbeiten... Gibts was neues?


----------



## decline (6. November 2010)

Strive ES 9.0 und 9.0 ESX

der easton lenker hat laut hersteller nicht 11, sondern 20mm rise. außerdem erscheint mir das gewicht des lenkers etwas zu hoch.


----------



## Xplosion51 (6. November 2010)

der rise scheint mir bei einigen Lenkern nicht korrekt


----------



## Hammy (10. November 2010)

noch was beim Grand Canyon AL 6.0 steht wenn man das Bild der Reba "mouseovert" das die Gabel 120 mm hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (10. November 2010)

Rise wurde korregiert.Nice


----------



## Hammy (10. November 2010)

so nochmal was zu vielen modellen: z.B. Grand Canyon Al 6.0 & 7.0 ist der Lenker angegeben mit als Ritchey Pro Rizer 670/20 und in der Beschreibung steht Breite 620mm...


----------



## heckenheini (11. November 2010)

Beim Strive 7.0 war zu Anfang die Kettenführung bei dem Umwerfer mit aufgeführt.
 "SLX Umwerfer inkl. Kettenführung" oder so ähnlich stand da.
Inzwischen ist die Kefü aber komplett aus der Ausstattungsliste verschwunden, während sie am abgebildeten Bike aber dran ist.
Ich hoffe das heisst nicht das die Kefü am 7.0 nun wegfällt.


----------



## monkey10 (11. November 2010)

naja, ich würd mir da keine sorgen machen. notfalls telefonisch nachfragen. aber solange vieles auf der canyon-homepage nicht rund läuft, würde ich mir nicht allzu große gedanken machen.

zB ähnelt die geometrie des torque alpinist seit ein paar tagen einem rennrad


----------



## tomu (12. November 2010)

Die neuen Torques werden mit Dämpferlänge 240/76 angegeben. Beim Detailbild des Dämpfers vom Rockzone steht auf der Feder 450 x 2.8.
Beim 240er Dämpfer müsste das eigentlich x 3 heißen. 
Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Hammy (12. November 2010)

die lenker vom Grand Canyon stimmen und auch die Gabel... das geht ja Flux bei Canyon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (12. November 2010)

... ich hab auch was gefunden :

Nerve XC 9 W:

Lenker Easton EC90 sl wiegt nicht 250 gr. - 135 gr. sind vom Hersteller angegeben.

und der Lenker vom

Nerve XC 9.0 LTD und XC 9.0 SL

Easton EC70 wiegt 155 gr. (Hersteller) und nicht 125 gr.


----------



## Schorschie (22. November 2010)

Kann es sein, daß die Bilder nicht ganz der Ausstattung entsprechen?

Das Nerve AM 8.0 wird angegeben mit der Gabel Fox 32 TALAS FIT RLC, 15mm Steckachse. Das RLC steht doch m.E. auch für die neue Kashima-Beschichtung, welche auf dem Foto nicht zu sehen ist (gold).

Oder liege ich hier falsch?

Gruß


----------



## kreet (22. November 2010)

Das RLC steht nicht für die Kashima Beschichtung, sondern für Rebound, Lockout, Compression.

Die Kashima Beschichtung wirst du bei Komplettbikes nicht finden, da es sich um OEM Gabeln handelt. Die Decals sind auch anders, wenn du die mal vergleichst mit denen der Fox Homepage.


----------



## Xplosion51 (22. November 2010)

`


----------



## kreet (22. November 2010)

Aftermarket ist genau das Gegenteil.

Aftermarket kaufst du, wenn du dir eine Gabel bei BC/Chainreaction etc. kaufst.

OEM kauft Canyon.


----------



## fudd69 (26. November 2010)

Beim Strive ES 8.0 und beim Torque 9.0 Alpinist steht in der Beschreibung das die Atlas AM Kurbel verbaut ist...
Auf dem Bild ist es aber die Atlas FR...

Welche ist denn verbaut?


----------



## heckenheini (27. November 2010)

Beim Strive 7.0 sind die SLX Shifter als "9 Fach mit Dyna-Sys Technologie" angegeben. Allerdings bezeichnet Shimano mit der "Dyna-Sys Technologie"
ihre neuen 10 Fach Gruppen.
Und bei der Kurbel ist eine 36/24 Abstufung angegeben während Shimano 36/22 angibt, was mit einem 34 Ritzel auch wohl angenehmer sein dürfte


----------



## fuschnick (13. Dezember 2010)

torque rockzone Detailbild der Fox 180 Van R

hier ist die Rede von einstellbarer Low- und Highspeeddruckstufe

hat aber anscheinend nur die Van RC2


----------

